# Egg Sharing - 1st appt September LWC Harley Street



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

Where to start ...

I am 29 & my gf is 37 - we are about to start out on the epic journey of IVF, the more I read the more confused I get!

I always knew I wanted to egg share so this is the route we are taking.  I haven't been to an appointment yet so I have no idea what to expect, how may times I will have to visit the clinic before & after being matched etc

So many of you seem to talk about IVF like its second nature, I was hoping to know a bit more about what is going to happen ...

What I'd really like to know is ... I have a huge list of blood tests & stuff from LWC & I want to ask my GP if they will do some or all of these for me so I don't have to wait so long for the results once we get going but LWC have advised the results need to be within 3 months of treatment so if I am egg sharing, how will I know when I will start treatment if I don't know when I will be matched?

I'm finding it all a little daunting, overwhelming but very exciting! I've been smoke free for about 2 weeks so I'm trying to focus on exercising, eating well & preparing my body.

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Vicky, Ive just don't my first egg share cycle at CRGW, we had to pay for our blood tests as GP would not do them. I've also heard that if your GP does do them they can take a lot longer to come back than a private ivf clinic. I had my first consultation in January, blood results came back clear 3-4 weeks later, then it took 4 weeks to get matched, as soon as your matched you get your treatment planning appointment with dates to cycle. You normally do long protocol as an egg sharer so on day 21 of your period your will take Suprecur to down regulate and shut down your ovaries. Then 2 weeks later you have a baseline scan to check the womb lining is nice and thin, then you will inject stimulation drugs to grow your ovary follicles, this again takes approx 2 weeks. Next step egg collection, then 3 or 5 days later embryo transfer! Unfortunately my cycle failed even having the perfect cycle on paper, I have my follow up appointment tomorrow so hopefully I'll be starting again soon! 

Hope this information helps - good luck on your journey!

Fay xx


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Fay,

I can't thank you enough for your simple response, that's exactly what I needed to know in normal language lol! I can't imagine how it feels for you right now, especially like you say it all being perfect on paper, it sort of allows you to get your hopes up! Good luck on your next cycle, I'll try & keep up to date with your progress.

I'm meant to be going to an INSEMINAR at the weekend but debating whether I should due to all the info on here I already have & the pack LWC have sent me, plus it's London Pride & it's going to be mega busy up town & on the trains etc ...

Thanks again & good luck

Vic x


----------



## Little_Pea (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Vicky.

We are another F F couple using LWC

We had our son in January using partner to Partner egg share - her bun my oven 

Went back to see the consultant on 31st July to do it again with my eggs with me egg sharing to another.

Amh and scan went well. My GP has done HIV and HEP blood test

Now need to rest doing privately plus the sexual health ones.

How are you getting on?

X


----------



## Little_Pea (Feb 3, 2014)

Well apparently there are no women waiting for egg share donors at LWC london on Swansea. So they suggest keeping 5 and donating all others to the egg bank. Confused


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm so glad I had a look at this thread, Fay you have just explained it the best way I have ever seen  Thank you..

Vicky, I'm going to ask my GP to do some of the blood tests for me as well, just to reduce the costs slightly. Fingers crossed they will do the basic ones like all the hep tests and hiv. Did you do all yours through the clinic or some by your GP. Wow no one on the waiting list, that seems a bit strange, I'm guessing they are suggesting to donate some to the egg bank so they can be used in the future by someone who needs them and then you will still get your treatment at a reduced cost. If you keep all of your eggs I assume you will have to pay the full IVF cost.. I hope that makes sense  I would ask to receive 5 of your eggs or half if you produce more than 10 because if you egg share you get half usually and if there is an odd number you get the extra one (I think that is the standard for most clinics). I only say that because if they collect 15 eggs and you only get 5 that isn't really fair on you. I might be wrong though, but worth asking xxxx



Fay2410 said:


> Hi Vicky, Ive just don't my first egg share cycle at CRGW, we had to pay for our blood tests as GP would not do them. I've also heard that if your GP does do them they can take a lot longer to come back than a private ivf clinic. I had my first consultation in January, blood results came back clear 3-4 weeks later, then it took 4 weeks to get matched, as soon as your matched you get your treatment planning appointment with dates to cycle. You normally do long protocol as an egg sharer so on day 21 of your period your will take Suprecur to down regulate and shut down your ovaries. Then 2 weeks later you have a baseline scan to check the womb lining is nice and thin, then you will inject stimulation drugs to grow your ovary follicles, this again takes approx 2 weeks. Next step egg collection, then 3 or 5 days later embryo transfer! Unfortunately my cycle failed even having the perfect cycle on paper, I have my follow up appointment tomorrow so hopefully I'll be starting again soon!
> 
> Hope this information helps - good luck on your journey!
> 
> Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kez - Your welcome   

Little_pea - Why don't you try CRGW?? I am with them and currently on my second cycle.  Why would LWC only give you 5 of your eggs?? What if you produce 20 eggs? CRGW will give you treatment and freeze half your eggs if your not matched in 12 weeks.  If you've already paid for your blood work you can get it transferred to CRGW so you shouldn't incur any further charges

Fay xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Exactly what I was thinking Faye, seems a bit rude. If the other clinic is close to you Vicky I would defo do what Fay mentioned. xx


----------



## Little_Pea (Feb 3, 2014)

We already had treatment with LWC and have our 8 month old so just seemed easier to stay with them.

They have not managed to match us so out blood work is all done and looks like we will be donating to te egg bank

I have spoken to them about being unhappy with 5 should I make a large number and was told it may be possible to have more on the day -


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Little_Pea - I wouldn't be happy with them saying 'it may be possible to have more on the day' - for your own eggs?? How cheeky!!!  Your giving your eggs away so you should know exactly what the agreement and terms are before the day of EC!!!!!!! - Sorry but I think that is ludicrous and I would certainly think about what they are asking of you before you agree.  So what if you produce 8 eggs can you still keep the 5? Very unlikely! How many eggs did you produce last time hun?  How far away from you from starting? xxx


----------



## Little_Pea (Feb 3, 2014)

My partner did the IVF last time and I carried the pregnancy she had very low AMH and made 6 eggs.

I have high AMH and good AFC so they expect plus 15.

If I make less than 10 then I have to find the money on the day or they freeze all till we can afford to pay for treatment.

I spoke to the HFEA lady at LWC and she said it's a minimum of 5 for myself as eggs don't do as well as embryos when frozen and defrosted so they need more for the bank. She was very wishy washy.

My AF is due this weekend and we are due for baseline scan and stimms on day 2/3

I'm going to have another chat when we go up there as it all seems very wishy washy. She did say it's possible to ask for more on the day once we know the numbers - if I produce more than 15 then it's highly likely I will be allowed more than 5 :-//

Xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Little Pea,

Oh thats good, basically toy will get half of what ever you produce then which is normal and if its an odd amount you should get the extra one. I think what they are saying is generally what most clinics do. Fingers crossed you get the 15 or more   

xxx


----------

